# The calm before the storm! 10-4-13



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

My cousin and I went last night in the Chatawhatchee bay, the bay was entirely calm. The shrimp were all over the place and bait fish, water was murky but we managed to pick up 8 fish 13" to 20"


----------



## fishonthegrill (Aug 17, 2013)

*sandwiches*

Ahhh yes! Grilled flounder sandwiches! And a ice cold landshark to go with it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess Jim !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good looking mess of fish. At least the the water has got clean enough to see a little.


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Where did you go?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

peter215 said:


> Where did you go?


 Where did I go ????????  Chatawhatchee bay !!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Good looking mess of fish. At least the the water has got clean enough to see a little.


 Hey Hunter, 
Actually it was a mess where I went, still couldn't see more than 4 to 6 feet from the hill, ant no telling how many fish I left laying that I couldn't see ?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice. i'm ready to get back at it as soon as this wind stops.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have got to get this smoker finished so I can get back out there. Nice mess of dinner right there.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Love it!!! Nice GIG there sir.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A very nice gigging trip.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> I have got to get this smoker finished so I can get back out there. Nice mess of dinner right there.


 Hey Jared, 
What kind of smoker ya making ?


----------

